# BSNL EVDO card driver installtion in linux



## Deadlyxda (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi i want to know how to install drivers of bsnl EVDO data card in open suse 11.1


----------



## FilledVoid (Mar 20, 2009)

Perhaps check this out *www.chip.in/forums/viewtopic.php?p=327060#p327060


----------

